# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  لن ترحل

## sensitive

لن ترحل  كلمات خطتها اناملي الى *دانا محافظة* أثناء انتظاري المعتاد لها بعد انتهاء ساعات العمل.

_لن ترحل

_
*وانا واقف في الطريق اتمهل
جاءت ذات العيون الساحرية

استوقفتها ولم ادعها ترحلُ 
اتبرك بلحظات وقوفي مع الحورية

احاورها وعيني بعيناها تتجولُ
فأرى قصرا لامبراطورة الامبراطورية

أجاريها الحديث المستطولُ
واواكب احلامي الوردية

استدرحها للاحلام قبل ان تتحولُ
الى فاتنة بلا هوية

أسلمها أمري ولحبها اتسولُ
كمتيم غارق في الاعماق البحرية

وبابتسامة منها ضحكتي تتمولُ
ابتسامة الوردة الجورية

فرؤيتها قانون استفحلُ 
في كل جزء من اجزائي البشرية

وقفت .وقفت هناك ولن تترجل ُ
في ذاكرتي ذات العصور الحجرية

فها هي هناك لن أرحل ولن أدعها ترحلُ
كقصص عشاق الايام الجاهلية

حكمت علي بحبها الأطولُ
حاكمتني بمحاكمة صورية*ُُ
29/10/2009

----------

